# LGD Rules in Ireland??



## DairyDreamer (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone! I am about to be moving from the USA to Ireland, and I have a few LGD questions. I recently sold off my herd, and I have a couple LGD I wanted to take with me to Ireland.

Are any breeds illegal to have?

What type of predators are in Ireland?

What is illegal for a LGD to do to trespassors? For example, in the USA you can get sued if your dog attacks someone trespassing on your property, but in Europe (last I checked) you are not liable for any damages or mishaps to trespassors.

Thank you, and have a great day!


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 26, 2012)

I dont know much but there is a whole slew of test your dogs will need to go through to be eligible to enter another country.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 26, 2012)

No clue about Ireland, but when my daughter and family moved to Switzerland, their toy poodle Casey was considered an "illegal" dog and they couldn't bring him...reason...he had his tail docked....no docked tails allowed in Switzerland because they consider it cruel...so, research all you can about Ireland's dog rules well ahead of time.

Casey had to have the International health papers and tests...arrived in the US in New York, where a dog handler walked him and more tests given and held for two days...then he was flown to Memphis where we picked him up at the airport.  I can tell you...you pay for all of that yourself and it cost my daughter a pretty penny to ship him here.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 26, 2012)

I know the UK has a rabies quaranteen (like HI)...not sure about Ireland though...I would think so though. you may want to try and contact an embassy or check online. Sorry i can't be of more help.


----------



## Karma (Dec 26, 2012)

Honestly I would not bother to be honest. The EU has the strictest pet importation rules I think in the entire world quarantine charges for the entry inspection I think are expensive additionally you have to find a vet and approved lab that does titer testing for the blood test and have perfect timing, unless you have 4+ months before you leave you won't get it all done in time. All I can say is we did it once (my husband is a Navy veteran) and I would never ever do it again not even for pet dogs. 

Here are the requirements:
http://www.agriculture.gov.ie/pets/...tsideoftheeuorcertainnon-eueuropeancountries/


Legally, I'm pretty sure you have it backwards. EU countries are known for stricter regulation as far as their "Dangerous dog" rules and many of those countries will allow trespassers the right to sue if they can prove the owners knew their dog was dangerous, there have been a few incidents of burglars suing for bites they received in someones home though I'm not sure any have won.


----------



## Grazer (Dec 27, 2012)

Like Karma said, legally you have it backwards. 
I'm originally from Europe and I've lived many, many years in E.U. 
When it comes to a dog biting a trespasser, the laws in E.U. are in general stricter than the ones in U.S. 

There are no top predators in Ireland; so basically they don't have any predators bigger than foxes or occasional stray dogs. 
I applaud you for wanting to take your LGD's with you.
Too many animals end up in shelters when their owners decide to move.
I'm one of those people that says: wherever I go, my dogs/cats are coming with me...end of story.
That said, you should start preparing for this trip months in advance and follow all the rules from that website Karma placed.
And double check everything. It is going to be hard for your dogs. I remember how hard it was for our dog & cat when I was moving from E.U. to U.S.

Here is a link to some additional info on dogs and a list with restricted breeds in Ireland: http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/environment/animal_welfare_and_control/control_of_dogs.html 


I hope everything will work out for yourself and your dogs. Keep us posted


----------

